# Name something imagined that you truly wish existed.



## The Waverider (Mar 20, 2012)

The United Federation of Planets and it SHOULD exist.

Holodecks and replicators...oh my god that would be the greatest thing we've ever invented!
Imagine replicating a bacon cheeseburger but it had less calories and fat than lean meat....so delicious


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

chocolate frogs.....from harry potter, oh the pranks i could play with those xD
oh and the Black Pearl and jack sparrow should be offered as an exotic cruise ship through the carribean, it may cost a few thousand, but hey it's the black pearl.

um...atlantis, eldorado, camelot, etc

wouldn't mind having a real elven necklace-LOTR
elven bread?-LOTR that stuff would be great for soldiers


----------

